# Unlocking door manually leads to alarms ......



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I just want to know if its the norm for the Cruze to have the alarm go off if I use the key in the door lock to unlock the car and then use the same method to lock it. When I do that the alarm goes off on the car. I worry about this because I know the battery in the fob will die one day and the last thing I need is that racket going on late at night.:uhh: I couldn't find any info in the manual. I have never had an issue with the remote locks other than setting off somebody else's car lights one day. lol


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

Mine does not go off unlocking with the key. I was playing with the key one night and learned not to turn the key a bunch of times, it goes to programming mode and you can't start the car lol. I can unlock it and the power locks unlock the rest. I was just playing one night to see what functions the key could do. Some cars can roll the windows down etc with the key in the hole.


----------



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, if the alarm is armed (indicated by flashing red light on that small dome on the dash) then using the key the old fashioned way will sound the alarm. I think I read about it in the manual but I'm not sure.

I think that it is this way in order to sound an alarm if the lock is attacked by a slim jim, and also a way to get away with making not as many different keys and cylinders. Perhaps one cruze key can unlock other cruzes. I wonder how many different part numbers there are for cylinders...


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

When mine is armed I can unlock it no problem with the key. Maybe because I have the proximity key thing?


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

So it sounds like if the battery in the fob dies I have to unlock the door, insert key in ignition and drive to the dealership without any detours or stops along the way or the lights will flash and the horn will sound. I sure hope it doesn't happen at night. And if it does happen at night that my wife is home to bring me the spare key. I will have to talk to the service guys and see what the story on this is.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

justmike said:


> So it sounds like if the battery in the fob dies I have to unlock the door, insert key in ignition and drive to the dealership without any detours or stops along the way or the lights will flash and the horn will sound. I sure hope it doesn't happen at night. And if it does happen at night that my wife is home to bring me the spare key. I will have to talk to the service guys and see what the story on this is.


 That’s funny! Or you can unlock the door, open the hood, take out one of the battery connection and put it back. I think if you start the car with the key it may stop the alarm. I’ll check tomorrow, you mad me curious. I have a remote starter on mine (Eco/MT) and it has an additional button that I can use it to lock/unlock the doors and activate/deactivate the alarm.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

The way the door works. If you lock it with the FOB you must use the FOB to unlock. If you lock using the lock on the door or the switch on the dash, you can unlock using the key and no alarm. If you lock with the FOB and unlock with the key you get the alarm which goes off when you put the key in the ignition. GM has been doing this for years with cars that have alarms like the Cruze. I am not sure if this documented in the manual anywhere but a co worker that has a Cavalier and an Impala told me this. Try it. It works,


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

PAtman, you are WRONG ...I have been experimenting with this for one hour last night and no matter what, no matter how you lock the doors, that alarm always arms and the light blinks on the dash indicating the alarm is armed.. Im trying to figure out how to make the alam not arm after locking the door manually or with the key....


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

rcclockman said:


> PAtman, you are WRONG ...I have been experimenting with this for one hour last night and no matter what, no matter how you lock the doors, that alarm always arms and the light blinks on the dash indicating the alarm is armed.. Im trying to figure out how to make the alam not arm after locking the door manually or with the key....


An unarmed alarm is basically no alarm, it would defeat the purpose. The reason the alarm arms after a min if you press the fob lock once is in case you made a mistake (doesn't make much sense). If you press the fob lock twice it arms on the second hit.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry , can anyone tell me how to test the alarm ? - i never heard it.


----------



## tbill (Dec 4, 2011)

now i'm curious, lol. as was mentioned, most of prior systems worked like so, lock with fob then unlock with key=alarm. lock with fob, unlock with fob=no alarm. lock with key, unlock with key=no alarm. when alarm active, start car with proper key, alarm shuts off.

guess i will have to experiment this afternoon to see what goes on.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I would tell you but I am sure some one will tell me I am WRONG!!!! On my LS it is just the horn going off until you put the key in the ignition and start the car. FWIW this comment is subject to approval from the peanut gallery.

Somethings I know some I don't but I base everything off of experience.


----------



## Ws6TA01 (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't know if it's the same for the Cruze as I haven't picked mine up yet from the dealer but what tbill said is true for my trans am (2001) I'd assume that's what Gm would stick with.


----------

